# [OT] Avete nostalgia delle precedenti distro?

## stuart

io su due computer ho gentoo, oltre a windows

e basta

niente altre distribuzioni ecc

non ho tempo, nè per usarle, ne per aggiornarle ecc

è già un miracolo che ogni tanto lancio l'emerge  world così mi aggiorna tutto, sono passato da lanciarlo ogni giorno a lanciarlo una volta al mese più o meno

però ho nostalgia di debian

cerco tutte le scuse per installarla da qualche parte (poi ci penso e deduco che se non mi metto in malattia non ce la faccio)

delle altre distro che ho usato nò, di debian sì

volevo chiedere: sono solo io che rimpiango gli "altri" linux o c'è qualcun altro che usa gentoo e pensa con nostalgia ad apt-get, o a suse, red hat, slackware ecc?

----------

## mambro

Prima di gentoo ho usato debian per 6-7 mesi... Devo dire che non la rimpiango assolutamente per il semplice fatto che odiavo apt-get che mi dava molto spesso problemi e poi cercavo in continuazione un equilibrio tra stabilità e pacchetti nuovi.. la sid ogni tanto con un apt-get dist-upgrade faceva casino e qualcosa smetteva di funzionare, la woody era troppo vecchia e mettendo i backport si faceva un casino con le dipendenze e la sarge era un ibrido inutile (era vecchia lo stesso).. Il portage di gentoo è 100 volte meglio è boi l'assistenza è ben maggiore, sia con questo forum sia con i quintali di documentazione sul sito ufficiale... quindi che dire: W Gentoo   :Very Happy: 

----------

## PXL

io al posto di averci nostalgia, la debian la uso tutt'ora sul portatile e sul firewall... ma credo che senza potrei anche averne nostalgia =)

----------

## hardskinone

L'unica distro paragonabile a Gentoo è Debian. Le uso tutte e due (la prima sul desktop, la seconda sul serverino) e sono soddisfatto.

Sul desktop non credo tornerei mai a Debian, e sul server non credo mai metterei Gentoo. Ad ognuno il suo.

----------

## Sasdo

io ho usato qualche settimana mandrake e debian.

non rimpiango nè l'una nè l'altra... anzi... rimpiango di non aver cominciato subito con Gentoo!!

----------

## McNaull

Cominciato con SuSe... di cui non rimpiango niente...  :Mad: 

Passato a Debian.. che uso ancora al lavoro.. quindi ancora non la posso rimpiangere..   :Confused: 

Trovato Gentoo.. e sarà molto difficile che l'abbandoni..   :Very Happy: 

----------

## randomaze

 *McNaull wrote:*   

> Trovato Gentoo.. e sarà molto difficile che l'abbandoni..  

 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Beh ho iniziato con Mandrake (e mi ci trovavo bene almeno all'inizio) poi passato per poco a debian quindi non l'ho utilizzata al massimo delle sue possibilita', questo perche' ho trovato gentoo che non ho piu' lasciato.

----------

## gutter

Ho usato RedHat per molto tempo, sono poi passato a Debian (di cui ho odiato apt-*).

Adesso penso di essere un utente soddisfatto di gentoo   :Wink: 

----------

## emix

Io le ho usate tutte tranne slackware, ma in tutte ho trovato qualcosa che non andasse. Poi un anno e mezzo fa ho installato Gentoo e... ho visto la luce  :Shocked: 

 :Laughing: 

----------

## comio

io provengo dal mondo rpm (pre-yum e simili). Ero abituato a RH ed ai sui tool fuori dal coro.

Poi sono passato a debian (ancora senza apt)... ma non mi piaceva... anche perché non ero abituato. Poi ritorno a casa RH ma nel frattempo la distribuzione si era trasformata... levandomi i tool che usavo (RH8). Alla fine passo a gentoo e debian. La prima la uso sulle mie macchine, dove il "fermo" macchina è relativo. La seconda la uso sulle macchine del lavoro... dove il "fermo" è un problema. Ma sono gusti.

Onestamente non credo che ottimizzare sia una soluzione ottima... quindi uso gentoo solo per due motivi: comunità disponibile, costantemente aggiornata. Io non credo nella compilazione ad ogni costo, credo che si sia capito  :Wink: .

Oggi è 15... se tutto va bene esce Sarge! auguri!

(le mie source.list sono aggiornate da 15 giorni per l'evento)

ciao!

ovviamente IMHO

----------

## Ceppus

 *McNaull wrote:*   

> Cominciato con SuSe... di cui non rimpiango niente... 
> 
> 

 

2 giorni di Mandrake...   :Evil or Very Mad: 

 *McNaull wrote:*   

> Trovato Gentoo.. e sarà molto difficile che l'abbandoni..  

 

----------

## shanghai

Io ho avuto la stessa esperienza di emix... con la differenza che, finché non ho provato a installare qualcosa di imprevisto (e cioè di non già pacchettizzato) amavo la SuSE 8.2 . Semplicità, stabilità e pulizia superiori alle altre distro commerciali. Ma non è all'altezza della Gentoo, molto più versatile, completa e lineare.

----------

## NIX.NIX

E curioso che non ci sia nessuno che arrivi da Slackware ???

Che strano  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *NIX.NIX wrote:*   

> E curioso che non ci sia nessuno che arrivi da Slackware ???

 

No non preoccuparti mi pare che ci siano.

----------

## flocchini

Sara' che ho usato SuSe per poco quando ancora ero mostruosamente niubbo, ma non cambierei gentoo con nessun'altra distro e di certo mi guardo bene dal tornare indietro... Per carita', Suse e' ben fatta e mi ha fatto imparare molto visto che l'impatto con gentoo direttamente da win sarebbe stato un po' impossibile pero' ora le cose sono diverse  :Wink: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

L'unica cosa che manca a gentoo per essere pressochè perfetta è qualche miglioria nel portage per renderlo più ricco di "informazioni" (penso a richerche nel portage e /o tra i pacchetti installati in funzione di tutte le variabili che mi possono venire in mente, e una migliore genstione dell'emerge --depclean)

Debian la userei solo su pc "lenti" (eoni di compilazione) o con poco hd (portage occupa >300mb), altrimenti non vedo cosa possa avere di migliore

Altre distribuzioni non le rimpiango...

----------

## Josuke

Io ero utente Slackware..per parecchi anni..ma non la rimpiango, Gentoo mi fa risparmiare un sacco di tempo prezioso ed è molto ordinata, sono soddisfatto di questa distribuzione, questo è quanto

----------

## =DvD=

Sapete che cosa? mi avete fatto venire voglia di provare la Deb!!

Adesso trovo un pc scarso e ce la metto su! lol

(tanto gentoo non la abbandono!)

----------

## shev

Io ho usato per circa un anno, forse due, debian ma non mi manca per nulla. Oddio, c'è sempre affetto nei suoi confronti, la "prima distro non si scorda mai", c'è anche il detto  :Wink: 

Non rimpiango di non aver trovato gentoo prima, sono del partito di quelli che tornando indietro rifarebbe sempre le stesse cose, anche gli errori visto che è grazie ad ogni passo fatto che siamo quel che siamo. Ma ora che ho gentoo non la mollo più, non sento nemmeno il bisogno di provare o cercare altre distro, cosa che facevo con debian (non avrei trovato gentoo altrimenti  :Very Happy: ). Anche perchè più o meno le ho gà provate tutte quelle principali  :Razz: 

p.s.: senza contare che se rimpiangessi debian, nulla mi vieterebbe di usarla ancora. Sarei sadico a tenermi il rimpianto e i 7 cd della woody sulla scrivania  :Smile: 

----------

## =DvD=

Ah una cosa la rimpiango:

Gentoo ha tutto, tranne GRAFICA!! lo so che è solo un dettaglio, ma guardando  debian il loghetto è carino, il verde di suse fa bene agli occhi ha pure la mascotte, il rosso di red hat un po di meno, ma cmq i lcappellino è passabile.

Ma porko kane proprio il viola doveva avere gentoo???

Mi sono ritrovato a giocare a Risiko con le armate viola per questo, e non è bello ! lol, per non parlare delle icone e degli sfondi, a mio (personalissimo per carità) parere sono tutti orribili tranne due o tre. (invece il loghetto stile pacman è figo!)

Perchè non scegliete un colore del Gechi? Tipo il nero (niente politica per carità!!! a me piace il nero...) Cosi si puo overridare il viola gentoo, almeno in parte.

(uff parlo parlo e poi mi son pure messo il puntatore del mouse viola in onore di gentoo)

=D

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> Ma porko kane proprio il viola doveva avere gentoo??

 

Io non lo trovo brutto

----------

## shev

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> Ah una cosa la rimpiango:
> 
> Gentoo ha tutto, tranne GRAFICA!! lo so che è solo un dettaglio, ma guardando  debian il loghetto è carino, il verde di suse fa bene agli occhi ha pure la mascotte, il rosso di red hat un po di meno, ma cmq i lcappellino è passabile.
> 
> Ma porko kane proprio il viola doveva avere gentoo???

 

E' una questione meramente soggettiva: a me ad esempio piace moltissimo la grafica di Gentoo, è forse quella che preferisco in assoluto tra le distro linux. Sia come logo, che come colori etc etc

Ci sarà sempre qualcuno insoddisfatto, anche cambando tutto, quindi meglio lasciare tutto com'è. Anche perchè tra i contenti ci sono anch'io  :Laughing: 

----------

## =DvD=

Hehehhe certo, magari tutti i probemi fossero di estetica!

----------

## pascalbrax

io credo di essere uno dei pochi che si trova bene con apt-get di debian. di distro le ho provate tutte, dalla primissima versione di redhat disponibile su cd, di tutte ho un relativo buon ricordo, ognuna aveva qualche punto sopra gli altri e diversi punti sotto. l'unica distro che ho odiato e continuero' a odiare e' slackware.

di debian apprezzo soprattutto il fatto che sia pronta "a fare da server" praticamente out of the box, gestisce lei i jobs, i logs e tutto il resto che su gentoo ho dovuto fare a mano. inoltre sono molto piu' tranquillo a fare un apt-get update && apt-get upgrade su debian che un emerge sync && emerge -uD world quando sono su una macchina di produzione. quello che non mi piace di debian e' la documentazione e la comunita', che si possono riassumere in una sola parola: RTFM!

di gentoo adoro praticamente tutto, soprattutto la ottima comunita' ma non e' una distro che userei per gestire un server in remoto a 150km di distanza da casa mia  :Wink: 

----------

## Dhaki

All'inizio ho usato rhm, ma per 2 o 3 giorni... Poi passai alla Slack che mi piaque molto. Veramente, é stata quella distro a farmi conoscere Linux. Poi ho trovato Gentoo, e non l'ho mai abbandonata   :Very Happy:  . Debian sinceramente non mi ispira...

----------

## sorchino

Iniziato con Mandrake, che non mi dispiaceva ma di Linux non mi aveva fatto capire davvero niente, passato a Slack che mi ha illuminato abbastanza e con la quale mi ero trovato davvero bene e passato poi a Gentoo.

Rimpianti direi di no alla fine su Slack dovevo fare tutto a mano al tempo.

----------

## kaosone

io rimpiango un pochino debian   :Crying or Very sad: 

pero' gentoo e' piu' ordinata di gentoo   :Very Happy: 

----------

## assente

Rimpiango un pochino la debian per

```
apt-get remove <pacchetto>
```

Le dipendenze inverse sono una bella cosa.. per il resto Gentoo è il massimo!!

Alla fine se è già un po' che smanetti con linux ti rendi conto che le cose che contano in un sistema linux sono:

1. kernel/versione (stabilità e hardware supportato)

2. pacchettizzazione (ovvero sistema di aggiornamento e quantità di pacchetti)

3. una grande comunità dietro

Interfacce d'installazione e altre cose hanno un'impatto minimo nell'utilizzo di tutti i giorni

----------

## jp10hp

ogni tanto mi manca il verde luccicante di Suse9! ma poi penso a portage e tutto finisce...  :Very Happy: 

..nn ho mai usato Debian..però ogni tanto sento la mancanza dei pkg precompilati nel portage!

----------

## =DvD=

 *pascalbrax wrote:*   

>  [...]
> 
> di gentoo adoro praticamente tutto, soprattutto la ottima comunita' ma non e' una distro che userei per gestire un server in remoto a 150km di distanza da casa mia 

 

Ci vorrebbe una keyword nuova tipo more stable!

~arch unstable

arch stable

+arch more stable

LOL =D

----------

## shev

 *kaosone wrote:*   

> pero' gentoo e' piu' ordinata di gentoo  

 

Naaaa, per me sono ordinate nello stesso identico modo  :Laughing: 

p.s.: scherzo ovviamente, credo intendessi "gentoo è più ordinata di debian"  :Wink: 

----------

## nick_spacca

 *NIX.NIX wrote:*   

> E curioso che non ci sia nessuno che arrivi da Slackware ???
> 
> Che strano 

 

Beh, io arrivo da Slack dopo esser passato per taaante altre(leggi Mandrake, RedHat, Deb etc.. ).

Devo dire che ogni distro ha pregi e difetti (alcune solo difetti  :Evil or Very Mad:  )...ma la Slack e' quella a cui + sono legato, anche perche' la prima con cui ho inparato ad usare un po' linux, l'unica cosa che le manca e' un gestore automatico dei pacchetti, e poi.....

e poi Gentoo!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

PS: anche a me a volte manca qualche pacchetto precompilato per programmi che non uso molto...ma vabbe'   :Wink: 

----------

## grentis

Anche io arrivo da slack...e mi sono trovato bene...

...ma non rimpiango nulla e non penso di tornare indietro in nessun caso...

 :Cool: 

----------

## kaosone

 *shev wrote:*   

>  *kaosone wrote:*   pero' gentoo e' piu' ordinata di gentoo   
> 
> Naaaa, per me sono ordinate nello stesso identico modo 
> 
> p.s.: scherzo ovviamente, credo intendessi "gentoo è più ordinata di debian" 

 

rotfl si ovviamente e' il lavoro che fonde il cervello   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## n3mo

Ho usato in passato varie distro basate su rpm e debian con il suo bel apt-get, ma essendo un maniaco dell'ordine odiavo avere alcuni pacchetti installati dai sorgenti e altri dai binari, m'inc****vo come una scimmia ogni volta che dovevo passare ore  a risolvere problemi di dipendenze, e dover reinstallare un server perchè la release non era più supportata mi faceva venire l'orticaria...............no, non penso di avere problemi di nostalgia   :Wink: 

----------

## Guglie

anche io arrivo dalla Slack, dove mi sono fatto un bel po' le ossa, anche troppo, visto che compilavo sempre tutto a manina, passando magari una serata intera a risolvere dipendenze apparentemente interminabili..

poi "grazie" a un'installazione ranzata di Gnome 2.6 ho iniziato a usare sempre più spesso Gentoo, che con portage sembrava un dono dal cielo   :Very Happy: 

e a ripensarci lo è   :Laughing: 

----------

## alexbr

Io posso dire di non rimpiangere nessuna distro, dato che le uniche due che mi piacciono ce le ho installate (Gentoo e Slackware)

la prima la ammiro perchè.... beh, non mi sforzo neanche, lo sapete tutti  :Cool: 

la seconda mi piace perchè è molto pulita - se dovessi creare una distro sciegliendo tra i vari pacchetti e  configurazioni varie  la farei stile slack

----------

## iridium103

anche io arrivo da Slackware, ma non rimpiango nessuna delle distro che ho usato in precedenza (Mdk, RedHat, Suse, Slackware), dato che Gentoo è molto meglio, da molti punti di vista, come portage, il forum, e la documentazione... ora con Gentoo riesco a fare l'impossibile, mentre prima non avrei proprio saputo dove mettere le mani  anzi ormai sono drogato di Gentoo, non posso farne a meno..   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

p.s.= di Gentoo mi ha colpito non solo il forum, ma anche la miriade di How-To disponibili sul sito, una cosa stupenda, anche perchè è con queste 3 cose che ho cominiciato ad apprezzare Linux per quello che è, e per le sue potenzialità... e non solo io.. ma anche la ditta dove lavoro, vedi nuovo server dns/mail etc. Della serie utenti Gentoo in aumento..   :Very Happy: 

----------

## n3m0

Ex utilizzatore debian, ora sono fisso su Gentoo...soprattutto per comodita' e per il mio vizio di stare sempre ultraggiornato...

Ho usato debian per 2 anni e rotti...

Mi piace ancora usarla (capita da qulche amico, conoscente)...

Si possono odiare alcune cose di Debian, sono d'accordo...ma sinceramente, senza voler far flame e simili, se si è odiato apt allora non si è normali.

La suite APT è un capovaloro per la gestione (install, uninstall, configure, etc) dei pacchetti binari.

In ogni caso trovo Gentoo più pulita e' attualmente la preferisco, quindi non credo di rimpiangere nulla...

----------

## X-Drum

 *emix wrote:*   

> Io le ho usate tutte tranne slackware, ma in tutte ho trovato qualcosa che non andasse. 

 

piu' di qualcosa purtroppo ero un felice utente slackware (piu' di tre anni solo con lei) ma adesso sono piu' felice peccatonn averla provata prima DOH!

----------

## Federiconet

Cominciato con Mandrake, passato a Red Hat, poi a SUSE, poi a Debian, approdato a Gentoo.

Passato a Slackware.

Tornato a Gentoo (dopo una settimana   :Laughing:  )

Attualmente ho Gentoo sul desktop, sul serverino e sul portatile   :Wink: 

----------

## federico

Gentoo.

E' il mio must!

Debian? La sua comunita' e' fatta di gente che se la mena, la distro non mi e' mai sembrata tanto stabile quanto slackware.

Dopo aver usato per molto tempo redhat, suse debian e slackware tutte le macchine con le quali lavoro sono ormai gentoo e slackware (che finora ha detiene il mio record di uptime)

A dire il vero ho tra la lista anche un server debian ma... gentoo ormai l'apprezzo per la struttura, per le performance e per l'attualita' dei suoi ebuild (e sopratutto ODIO non sapere con che opzioni e' stato compilato un pacchetto)

----------

## fat_penguin

Io ho caminciato con mandrake... dopo pochi mesi mi sono trasferito su SUSE per circa un anno... poi sono migrato a RedHat ... per giungere a SLACKWARE che ho usato per molto tempo. 

Slackware è una distro molto stabile e veloce, coerente con se stessa. Certo che, come a tutte le altre distro, gli manca portage!!!!!

Ora sono definitivamente passato a Gentoo e pian piano sto migrando server e workstation... 

Malgrado le dicerie , che io classifico come "leggende metropolitane", trovo ottima Gentoo anche sui server... anzi ultimamente ho fatto un firewall con 5 ethx con un kernel recentissimo... e non ho avuto problemi, anzi....

byebye

fat_penguin

----------

## paolo

La mia prima è stata SL 3.x nel '94.

Poi ho provato RH 5.x e son rimasto parecchio con 6.0->6.2 che ho installato su parecchie macchine.

Ho provato un pochino di Deb e un po' di FreeBSD (ok, non c'entra nulla  :Smile:  ) mentre continuavo ad installare RH (soprattutto webserver) e qualche SL (soprattutto firewall).

Dopo aver scoperto Gentoo 2 anni fa ora non la cambierei per nulla al mondo anche se credo che un bravo sistemista non ha problemi con nessuna distro.

Direi che il mio amore più che "Gentoo" è "Linux" (ma Gentoo è la migliore  :Smile:  ).

Solo che la gente è strana perchè sceglie le distro in base alle periferiche che gli riconosce in modo automatico o stronzate del genere quali per es. il look dell'ambiente grafico o gli errori che gli da...

Da matti proprio  :Smile: 

----------

## maiosyet

 *hardskinone wrote:*   

> L'unica distro paragonabile a Gentoo è Debian. Le uso tutte e due (la prima sul desktop, la seconda sul serverino) e sono soddisfatto.
> 
> Sul desktop non credo tornerei mai a Debian, e sul server non credo mai metterei Gentoo. Ad ognuno il suo.

 

Completamente d'accordo. 

Tra poco metterò le mani su un 486, ma escludo di metterci gentoo per ovvi motivi, e in questo caso l'unica valida alternativa è debian   :Rolling Eyes: 

Al contrario non rimpiango per nulla Debian come desktop, con i pacchetti troppo vecchi in stable o testing e pacchetti che facevano un bordello in sid. 

Debian è buona sul serverino/firewall/router quel che è, in cui la versione di kde ti importa fino a pagina 2 perche' tanto usi giusto i due servizi che ti servono ...imho    :Cool: 

Che non esca da qui: dopo un po' di mesi con gentoo, tornare a slackware sarebbe come tornare all'epoca della pietra   :Cool: 

----------

## =DvD=

 *Quote:*   

> Che non esca da qui: dopo un po' di mesi con gentoo, tornare a slackware sarebbe come tornare all'epoca della pietra Cool

 

Che non esca da quì: a me sembra che la slack sia diventata una specie di status-simbol di linux, a  mio parere non meritato. Senti persone che non hanno mai compilato un kernel vantarsi di avere la slack...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## egolf

Io ho iniziato con Mandrake, per iniziare non è male, Dopo un po' però avevo voglia di provare altre distro, e quella che mi ha dato meno problemi in fase d'installazione è stata Gentoo, e la voglia di provare altre distro non mi è più tornata  :Smile: 

----------

## Diggs

Solo nel caso avessi un altro pc: rimetterei volentieri debian.

Per ora ho gentoo, openbsd e Uin Iccssppì.   :Laughing: 

----------

## codarin

Ciao,

io arrivo da slackware montata su un 386 DX 40 Mhz, 20 floppy.

Ho usato slackware per 1 anno e mezzo... e poi la redhat 3.0.

Poi per  1,5/2 anni basta linux poichè per lavoro ero tutto orientato MS.

Ho ripreso dalla Redhat 6.x, 7,8,9, olè fedora....

per avvicinarmi solo da qualche mese a Gentoo visto che la fedora non mi dava grosse soddisfazioni..

Di gentoo sono soddisfatto, ha tre difetti secondo me:

1. un modo semplice per gestire le dipendenze dei pacchetti (e la rimozione degli stessi) cosa in cui anche le altre distro fanno un po' pena....

2. una relazione tra CFLAGS e USE  e dipendenze non tanto chiara che ti permetterebbe (una volta settato male le use, ad esempio) di rimuovoere cose che non intendevi rimuovere

3. un difetto "POSITIVO", che avendo IO un solo PC (notebook) mi ritrovo ad averlo accesso 24 ore al giorno in compilazione di qualcosa... CHE IO SIA EMERGE-DIPENDENTE?

ciao

Ivan

----------

## randomaze

 *codarin wrote:*   

> io arrivo da slackware montata su un 386 DX 40 Mhz, 20 floppy.

 

Mi ricorda qualcosa.

Io avevo anche 4 mega di ram prestati da un amico perché la slack aveva bisogno di 8 mega per fare il ramdisk necessario all'installazione  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## =DvD=

Che invidia lol   :Very Happy:  Io ho iniziato molto dopo con linux!!

Tipo quando avevo il P120, e per dirla tutta, ho iniziato nel vero senso della parola solo con gentoo. (in data di iscrizione al forum che non mi ricordo)

----------

## paolo

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> Che invidia lol   Io ho iniziato molto dopo con linux!!
> 
> Tipo quando avevo il P120, e per dirla tutta, ho iniziato nel vero senso della parola solo con gentoo. (in data di iscrizione al forum che non mi ricordo)

 

La data di iscrizione è sotto all'avatar  :Smile: 

P.

----------

## federico

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Che non esca da qui: dopo un po' di mesi con gentoo, tornare a slackware sarebbe come tornare all'epoca della pietra Cool 
> 
> Che non esca da quì: a me sembra che la slack sia diventata una specie di status-simbol di linux, a  mio parere non meritato. Senti persone che non hanno mai compilato un kernel vantarsi di avere la slack...  

 

Dalle mie parti se vogliamo parlare di essere fighi, quelli che si ritengono fighi hanno tutti gentoo o slackware... A parte il fatto che una distro non ti rende figo  :Smile:  ma la cosa che un po' mi spiace e' che spesso tanta gente si avvicina a queste ottime distro per fare il ganzo con gli amici e dopo un mesetto torna a redhat (per dire il nome di una distro a caso dalla concezione diversa rispetto alle distro che usano molti sorgenti) incapace / svogliata di approfondire...

Ancora non ho capito se e' meglio che una distro rimanga vagamente "difficile" per mantenere alta la qualita' o meno, ma questo e' un discorso a parte.

----------

## =DvD=

 *paolo wrote:*   

> La data di iscrizione è sotto all'avatar P.

 

mentre scrivi i post non la vedi!   :Very Happy: 

 *federico wrote:*   

> Dalle mie parti se vogliamo parlare di essere fighi, quelli che si ritengono fighi hanno tutti gentoo o slackware... A parte il fatto che una distro non ti rende figo Smile ma la cosa che un po' mi spiace e' che spesso tanta gente si avvicina a queste ottime distro per fare il ganzo con gli amici e dopo un mesetto torna a redhat (per dire il nome di una distro a caso dalla concezione diversa rispetto alle distro che usano molti sorgenti) incapace / svogliata di approfondire... 

 

Quoto in pieno!

----------

## neon

Ho sempre avuto la mania di provare un pò tutte le distro ma alla fine tornavo sempre a Slackware. L'unica volta in cui sono stato veramente tentato (dal suo diavoletto) è stato quando ho provato FreeBSD. Mi sono innamorato del sistema dei ports, ma non era linux e così sono tornato di nuovo a Slack... Ovviamente appena ho scoperto gentoo portage sembrava fatto apposta per me  :Wink: 

Eppure ogni tanto (solitamente durante un emerge -u world) mi fermo a pensare a tutte le volte che ho dovuto cercare le dipendenze a manina  :Smile: 

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

La prima fu Corel. Poi venne Mandrake 7, quasi subito, grazie a Linux&C. Poi fu Mandrake fino alla 9. Dopo tentò di venire Debian ma non ci riuscì. Né ad installarsi né a convincermi. Ma è proprio la convinzione il suo punto debole: se mi avesse entusiasmato un pochino solo avrei perso più tempo a cercare di installarla. Tentò anche Slack di fare breccia nel mio cuore, provocci anche quella brasiliana, forte della grafica di Everaldo, Conectiva. Ma niente. Specie per il fatto che fosse solo in inglese e portoghese.

E poi fu Gentoo. E lo è tutt'ora. Credo non tornerò mai più indietro. Ho provato ad installare ad un amico una Mandrake 10 ma ne sono uscito sinceramente un po' disgustato - i pacchetti più importanti per il desktop non sono nei tre CD per il download.

----------

## iridium103

 *paolo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Solo che la gente è strana perchè sceglie le distro in base alle periferiche che gli riconosce in modo automatico o stronzate del genere quali per es. il look dell'ambiente grafico o gli errori che gli da...
> 
> Da matti proprio 

 

vero, e se ci pensate bene, è anche uno dei motivi per il quale la gente, non sceglie linux, anche se ne ha piene le balle di windows; già perchè i giochi non vanno (e castronate del genere, quando sappiamo tutti che esistono anche giochi per linux...), perchè non c'è M$ IE.. etc. etc.

 *federico wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Dalle mie parti se vogliamo parlare di essere fighi, quelli che si ritengono fighi hanno tutti gentoo o slackware... A parte il fatto che una distro non ti rende figo Smile ma la cosa che un po' mi spiace e' che spesso tanta gente si avvicina a queste ottime distro per fare il ganzo con gli amici e dopo un mesetto torna a redhat (per dire il nome di una distro a caso dalla concezione diversa rispetto alle distro che usano molti sorgenti) incapace / svogliata di approfondire...
> 
> 

 

concordo in pieno!

quanto a debian, non mi ha mai ispirato niente, anche se ne ho sentito parlare molto bene!!!

edit:

ari-quanto a Gentoo, non la cambierei mai per nulla al mondo..

----------

## gutter

 *neon_it wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Eppure ogni tanto (solitamente durante un emerge -u world) mi fermo a pensare a tutte le volte che ho dovuto cercare le dipendenze a manina 

 

A volte capita anche a me una cosa del genere   :Very Happy:  , sarà la nostalgia degli affanni passati.

Mi ricordo una volta il casino che combinai su una RH per aggiornare il compilatore C/C++.

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

mi chiedevo da che distro siete arrivati.....

io ho percorso questi passi: suse 7.2 - Redhat 7.? - Suse 8.2 ( ho tentato invano di usare debian... ma mi ero arreso)

suse 8.2 la usavo da quando è uscita, circa 2 anni e mezzo fa.... 

poi mi sono stufato di avere 2000 applicazioni che non usavo e dover impazzire per quelle 2 in più che volevo!!!!

e voi?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## NuKe-

io Mandrake - Slackware - Debian - Gentoo

La più usata è stata la slack mentre le altre famose non in lista (suse o simili) le ho solo provate e basta.

Gentoo lo installata quando comprai il mio nuovo pc un athlon64 per provare un sistama pure64 dato che (fedora suse debian ubuntu...ecc) a 64bit davano problemi e basta.

Prima di allora non ho mai avuto la curiosità di provare gentoo visto i pc che avevo! Ma ora questo pc e gentoo-dipendente  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ho fatto il merge del post di Ciccio Bueo con questo perche' parlava della stessa cosa

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

hai fatto benissimo a fare il merge! ora leggo tutto il 3rd!

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

molto interessante questo 3rd!!!

a me rimane un pò di nostalgia latente per non aver mai usato approfonditamente una debian.... però non ho tempo da buttare ad impazzire per imparare a configurare un'altra distribuzione....

forse proverò vidalinux, perchè sapere di avere un'istallazione grafica e poi configurarla come una gento... mi piace parecchio come idea...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Occasus

l'unica distro per la quale ho nostalgia è knoppix, solo perché fu la mia prima distro.

onestamente devo ammettere che fui più soddisfatto quando si avviò per la prima volta kde che quando si avvio gentoo.

----------

## kandalf

io un po' di nostalgia di debian la ho...c'era un periodo che facevo 2 mesi gentoo e 2 mesi debian.

adesso le ho entrambi, xo' quella più curata e usata è gentoo!

emerge è fantastico, si trova di tutto! cosa che nn accade con apt...

cmq gentoo ha una community e una doc ineguagliabile!

 :Cool: 

----------

## CarloJekko

 *federico wrote:*   

>  *=DvD= wrote:*    *Quote:*   Che non esca da qui: dopo un po' di mesi con gentoo, tornare a slackware sarebbe come tornare all'epoca della pietra Cool 
> 
> Che non esca da quì: a me sembra che la slack sia diventata una specie di status-simbol di linux, a  mio parere non meritato. Senti persone che non hanno mai compilato un kernel vantarsi di avere la slack...   
> 
> Dalle mie parti se vogliamo parlare di essere fighi, quelli che si ritengono fighi hanno tutti gentoo o slackware... A parte il fatto che una distro non ti rende figo  ma la cosa che un po' mi spiace e' che spesso tanta gente si avvicina a queste ottime distro per fare il ganzo con gli amici e dopo un mesetto torna a redhat (per dire il nome di una distro a caso dalla concezione diversa rispetto alle distro che usano molti sorgenti) incapace / svogliata di approfondire...
> ...

 

Io conosco utenti (come dico io) che sono tanto "animali" con Suse quanto gli "animali" di slacky... Alla fine quello che fà una distro può farla anche un'altra  cambia solo la filosofia d'installazione ed appunto la semplicità del fare le cose... Se un utente vuole un'interfaccia grafica per configurare un firewall non è detto che non puoi approfondirne l'argomento... Cmq per tornare in tema io vengo dalla mandrake... la prima è stata la 8.1 (sono un relativo newbie a vostro confronto  :Embarassed:  ) poi 8.2 salto alla 9.1 9.2 per pochissimo e poi GENTOO i love u!

----------

## RexRocker

Io credo di averle provate un poco tutte, da MDK a RH, Fedora, Slack, Debian, Gentoo. L'unica che non ho mai provato è stata Suse (non chiedetemi perchè).

Debian è stata quella che ho apprezzato di più prima di gentoo, prima l'avevo sul server di casa, ma ora.... che dire, sarò ripetitivo ma Gentoo è Gentoo. Nonostante ogni tanto incasinassi tutto e fossi costretto a reinstallare non tornavo indietro, sono tornato una volta a Slack ma dopo 2 giorni non ci sono riuscito, ho rimesso su Gentoo perchè non potevo farne a meno.

Non rimpiango nessuna distribuzione, con tutte per un motivo o per l'altro mi sono trovato male mentre con Gentoo non mi sono MAI trovato male con nulla, organizzazione, aggiornamenti, pacchetti, comunità, how to ecc ecc....

L'unica voglia che mi rimane è provare FreeBSD, ma putroppo non so dove, tutti i miei PC sono colonizzati Gentoo  :Smile: 

----------

## redmatrix

Effettivamente ogniuno ha il diritto di scegliersi la distro che preferisce, il perché poi la preferisca, beh, quello è affare suo.

La cosa che mi fa stare tranquillo  è che distro come slack, deb, gentoo tendono a mantenere intatta la propria filosofia, e non cedono alla "massa".

Io ho usato una dozzina di distro, la prima fu la corel (unica distro che permetteva il color depth changing in Xwindows a runtime!!!)  per poi passare ad altre distro semisconosciute, seguite da redhat, 15 minuti di mandrake, suse.

Le ultime 3 (in ordine) sono state slackware, debian e gentoo. Non a caso le più "difficili" sono state le ultime, nel mio peregrinare tra le varie distro ho imparato piano piano come è fatto e come funziona linux fino ad essere in grado di compilarmi per bene un kernel e di configurare adeguatamente tutto il sistema.

Ci tengo a precisare comunque che ho abbandonato la slackware a causa del mio uso "desktop" del sistema e la slack in questo senso è dispendiosa it termini di tempo per il "tuning".

La debian mi ha deliziato per 6-7 mesi, davvero una bella distro, peccato che è orientata anch'essa ad un uso server senza parlare poi dell'eccessiva obsolescenza di buona parte dei suoi programmi (ricordo di aver preso quasi tutti i programmi che usavo da repositories non ufficiali).

Provata la gentoo ho trovato il mio equilibrio, database di applicativi sempre aggiornato, sistema di installazione semi automatico (quel semi che basta  :Very Happy:  ), organizzazione del software e del sistema  che rasenta la perfezione della slack e comunità molto sveglia (con gentoo impari a prescindere).

Nostalgia proprio no, in fondo non ho mica cambiato sistama operativo...

buona compilazione a tutti  :Wink: 

----------

## Gaspyd

Slack, mitica meravigliosa slack, .... mai cambiato, bè tranne ora.

Avevo sempre letto che per farsi le ossa su linux il modo migliore era partire con slack e così ho fatto.

E badate che io partivo dal tentativo di far partire linux cliccando da una finestra windows sui file che avevo trovato in un cdrom di PC Magazine (che acquistavo regolarmente ogni mese) ....  :Embarassed:  .... credevo che win fosse IL s.o. non UN s.o.  :Embarassed:  certo credo che da qualche parte fosse descritta la procedura di installazione ma da buon utonto win la doc è sempre da considerare materiale palloso e soprattutto inutile (ed il + delle volte è vero, con win si perde l'abitudine a leggere, dovrebbero processarla anche x questo!)

Credo che mi abbia salvato il corso di S.O. alla facoltà di ingegneria informatica dandomi le giuste infarinature e la voglia di provare.

Mi sono buttato su slack, .... solo che non sono mai + riuscito a cambiare, a dire il vero qualche volta ci ho anche provato, + per curiosità in realtà che x reale insoddisfazione della mia distro ma non credo di aver mai retto il cambiamento x + di una settimana (deb compresa ... mai andato daccordo con apt, ... ci odiavamo vicendevolmente).

Certo l'uscita di qualche nuova release di pacchettoni quali gnome o kde, una punta di invidia verso gli utenti che aggiornavano con pochi comandi, di certo non mancava. Ma mi ha sempre infastidito utilizzare pacchetti precompilati dai normali utenti, così ricordo ancora le notti a risolvere dipendenze e pacchettizzare dai sorgenti l'ultimo gnome ...... WOW CHE ESPERIENZA; il risultato non fù  proprio ottimale ma funzionava .... :Embarassed:   a dire alla fine ho quasi sempre usato windowmaker ... cmq contribuivo anche io nel mio piccolo su linuxpackages

Credo di essermi dilungato a dismisura ...  :Embarassed:   insomma tutta sta pappardella pallosissima per dire che della mia slack ero proprio innamorato  :Smile: 

ma gentoo .....  :Very Happy:  semplicemente favolosa ....  poi mi ha dato il piacere di farmi "conoscere" un kde, .... e soprattutto uno gnome(*) .. tutto mio e senza fatica  :Very Happy: 

Visto il mio passato (io delle distro mi innamoro letteralmente) molto difficilmente cambierò nuovamente o cmq fra molto tempo e con i giusti presupposti (un qualcosa di altrettanto stimolante).....

.... un ex-slackerista convinto ora gentooniano convinto  :Cool: 

(*) [OT]: ci sono cascato con fluxbox per un periodo (che meraviglia quel wm) poi mi sembrava assolutamente sprecato il mio pc assemblato pezzo pezzo su cui ho dilapidato tutti i miei risparmi  :Crying or Very sad:  nella convinzione di girare al max su videogame win (e si che sono vecchiotto x ste stronzate) ed ho finito per avviare win sì e no una volta a settimana x sw non sostituibile (non game) ... così eccomi su gnome 2.10  :Very Happy:  [\OT]

....praticamente ho raccontato la mia vita ....!  :Shocked: 

----------

## bonebag

dieci anni fa, dopo due settimane delirio con win95  :Sad:  ho conosciuto NT 4.0, uno dei SO più belli che abbia mai usato, veloce (molto), abbastanza stabile, grande community e poi aveva tante cose che oggi nessuno si ricorda più, come ad esempio una vera shell, diverse intrefacce grafiche, girava praticamente su tutto. non l'avrei mai mollato ma...

Un giorno un amico mi fece vedere il suo linux (figo!)  :Cool:   così tentai di installare anch'io una red hat 5 (ho ancora il cd) ma fu un fiasco tremendo,  :Embarassed:   intanto NT andava in pensione causa mancanza di supporto USB.  :Crying or Very sad: 

un giorno trovo tre cd di mandrake9.1 e mi dico: ci riproviamo? evviva!  :Smile:   funziona!(una voltra su tre)! ma ero ancora al dual boot con xp, da allora è stato un susseguirsi di red hat, suse, knoppix, tranne debian (che ancora mi manca) fino al giorno che metto su slackware:  :Very Happy:   fantastica, mi sembrava di essere tornato ai tempi di NT, niente effetti speciali, tanti bei files di configurazione, interfaccia grafica funzionante, distro pulita e veloce, insomma il massimo. 

per caso poi, sento parlare di gentoo (1.4), distro difficile, elitaria, roba da fissati, etc. mi dico: ecchesaramai, anche di slackware dicevano che è difficile;  :Rolling Eyes:  ma il primo impatto è traumatico: praticamente impossibile da installare, passo a LFS (peggio) e torno a slackware, ma resisto solo un paio di settimane, ho stampato il manuale di gentoo e in circa una settimana ho un sitema funzionante!  :Very Happy: 

ora uso solo gentoo, sia sul desktop che sul mio router/firewall casalingo e al lavoro dovrei mettre su un piccolo cluster (c'e sempre una prima volta) con gentoo. 

non so se sia più veloce di slackware (non credo) o se sia più stabile, ma finalmente credo di aver trovato quello che mi serve: una distro facile, logica e pulita come slack, ma molto più comoda, non ho più xp finalmente, ho terminato la migrazione! però ho sempre il dual boot: gentoo 2004.3 e gentoo 2005.0.

non rimpiango la slack anche se per le mie esigenze era quasi perfetta e quando ho fretta è sempre la mia preferita, rimpiango po' invece NT, ma ora che ho trovato i driver per l'usb, quasi quasi.... :Wink: 

----------

## Little Cash

Io per lavoro utilizzo molto BSD, in particolare FreeBSD e OpenBSD, e dopo essermi girato praticamente tutte le distro, mi sono innamorato di Gentoo, che tra l'altro ha ereditato molto da FreeBSD (SysBSD ecc.). Anche Slackware e' molto competitiva

----------

## HexDEF6

Io ho iniziato con una redhat4 per passare ad una suse 5.x poi di nuovo red hat 6.x poi mandrake e debian ed infine gentoo....

sicuramente non rimpiango nessuna altra distribuzione, metto gentoo sia sui client (dove non ha assolutamente paragoni secondo me) sia sui server.

Dove lavoro ho a che fare con molte debian, che pur essendo secondo me la seconda miglior distribuzione, e' parecchio indietro rispetto a gentoo (anche perche' conosco meglio gentoo) spratutto quando c'e' da installare pacchetti, debian e' troppo schizzinosa nell'inserire pacchetti con licenze non "adeguate". E quindi installarsi qualcosa come il compilatore intel per fortran (in ambito scientifico e' molto usato, anche perche' per gli studenti e' gratuito) diventa un'odissea...

Ciao!

----------

## xchris

io nessun rimpianto perche' le disto che amo le uso  :Smile: 

gentoo su client e server generici..

debian sui firewallini  :Smile:  (perche' spesso sono delle macchine... "pacco")

ciao

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *redmatrix wrote:*   

> Nostalgia proprio no, in fondo non ho mica cambiato sistama operativo...

 

Quoto  :Very Happy: 

Devo però dire che anche se non cambia il sistema operativo ci sono distro e distro...  :Confused: 

Per quanto mi riguarda il fattore di differenza è l'avere una connessione a banda larga (si, 6 mega sono LARGHI! diciamo che ci sguazzo visto che non faccio uso eccessivo del p2p...  :Very Happy:  ) e quindi la possibilità di aggiornare il sistema frequentemente...  :Rolling Eyes: 

Quello che alla fine fa la differenza per uno come me a cui piace perdere tempo a configurare il proprio pc è appunto il sistema di aggiornamento della propria distro... pertanto ormai per me esistono solo Gentoo e Debian!  :Wink:   :Very Happy: 

Devo dire che preferisco ancora Debian per installazioni su pc poco potenti che magari non debbano fare da desktop... per tutto il resto c'è Gentoo  :Wink: 

----------

## peppe

Ho cominciato con un cd (che ancora conservo lacrimando come lamadonna) della RH 5.2. Non mi piaque perché non riuscivo a farci girare le mie demo (ero un demo-coder Apprentice); non mi veniva di compilare C col suo asm inline, o assemblare così (giusto qualche giorno fa ho letto qualcosa su una certa difficolta dell''asm in Linux, dovuta soprattutto al suo essere multipiattaforma  :Razz:  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  )

Passai dopo difficoltà alla mandrake (7x, 8x) e fui felice (ah, l'ignoranza...)

Ci fu la suse per lavoro (ho stupito fior di windowsisti con delle sciocchezze che loro nemmeno si sognavano) e i primi approcci Debian. 

Poi venne gentoo e il resto è storia nota. Forum e documentazione sono superiori.

Ma qualcuno ha provato ubuntu?

Io sul portatile ho la 2005.0 mentre ho messo la debian mascherata da kubuntu sul pc di casa.

Che ne pensate?

----------

## ---willy---

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Che non esca da quì: a me sembra che la slack sia diventata una specie di status-simbol di linux, a  mio parere non meritato. Senti persone che non hanno mai compilato un kernel vantarsi di avere la slack...  

 

lascia stare queste stupidaggini. e se un lamer seguendo passo passo installa gentoo senza capirci un h solo per fare il figo con gli amici? usando il genkernel credo che ci possa riuscire chiunque, ma non per questo diresti che la gentoo è solo "per far figo", no?

la verità è che slackware è secondo me il miglior sistema operativo che io abbia mai visto. prima che mi assaliate  :Very Happy: , non considero in questa "classifica" la debian perchè non l'ho usata abbastanza, e la gentoo perchè è una meta-distribuzione, non credo sia paragonabile agli altri SO "distribuiti". 

io uso gentoo sul fisso e sul portatile perchè....come potrei non usarla?? è la Mia distribuzione! compilo tutto il possibile e installo solo quello che voglio io!! dopo tanto peregrinare sono giunto alla mia meta..... :Very Happy: 

però su un altro pc, P133, lì uso la slackware 10.1, proprio perchè altrimenti ne sentirei nostalgia!  (e anche perchè va una bomba)

non so perchè, ma chi ha usato slack per un po' di tempo, finisce con l'innamorarsene, sebbene sia costretto a sbattere la testa contro il muro qualche volta, di fronte al mare di dipendenze che lo tiene sveglio la notte (credo che chi ha usato slack capisca  :Wink:  ). in più, a dispetto di quel che si dice, secondo me è un ottima scelta per avvicinarsi in modo intelligente per la prima volta a linux (altro che mandrake, suse, etc..)

x questo, non sono d'accordo con te =DVD=  :Smile: 

....sono finito OT??  :Embarassed: 

----------

## Tiro

rimpiangere mandrake??? howto!?

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *---willy--- wrote:*   

> e se un lamer seguendo passo passo installa gentoo senza capirci un h solo per fare il figo con gli amici? usando il genkernel credo che ci possa riuscire chiunque

 

Non capisco tutta questa storia sulla difficoltà di compilare un kernel.... via ci sono cose più difficili su un sistema linux... tipo configurare tutto il resto?  :Smile: 

Configurare un kernel con make menuconfig mi sembra una tale cavolata... 

-c'è l'help per vedere cosa fanno le voci che non conosci

-se non conosci una voce e il kernel funziona anche senza quella allora puoi non metterla

-se ti dimentichi una voce e funziona tutto lo stesso significa che era superflua

Con queste tre semplici regole puoi configurare tutti i kernel che vuoi....

----------

## ---willy---

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non capisco tutta questa storia sulla difficoltà di compilare un kernel.... via ci sono cose più difficili su un sistema linux... tipo configurare tutto il resto? 
> 
> 

 

vero, ma mi sa che all'utonto è la cosa che spaventa di più

----------

## torshind

 *---willy--- wrote:*   

>  *Cazzantonio wrote:*   
> 
> Non capisco tutta questa storia sulla difficoltà di compilare un kernel.... via ci sono cose più difficili su un sistema linux... tipo configurare tutto il resto? 
> 
>  
> ...

 

Io ho cominciato con la Slak 3.6:

1 giorno intero per configurare X

3 giorni per configurare la connessione internet

1 settimana per far stampare la dannatissima HP600 (?!?)

poche ore per configurare il kernel con il supporto per la soundblaster!!!

Ho smesso di usare la Slak da un anno circa perché non sopportavo più di dover smanettare tra le varie dipendenze dei sorgenti, cominciava a diventare poco produttivo. Non ho mai provato Debian, ho provato Mandeake, Red Hat e Suse ma solo per esperimento perché non le trovavo abbastanza configurabili. Gentoo per le mie esigenze è l'ideale compromesso tra affidabilità, configurabilità e frequenza di aggiornamenti. Saluti!

----------

## sourcez

Partito dalla RH 6.1 sono saltato tra Mandrake, Red-Hat e Slackware dove ho sbattuto la testa a volontà ed ho imparato abbastanza, ma usavo sempre più windows che linux. Quando è arrivata la gentoo ho abbondonato tutte le altre distro, anche quella M$!, ed ora uso linux al 100%. :Very Happy: 

----------

## SonOfTheStage

Ho cominciato con RedHat 6.2 senza avere alcuna conoscenza di GNU/Linux....usata sì e no 3/4 mesi...  :Rolling Eyes: 

Successivamente Mandrake 7.x è rimasta sul mio pc per un paio di mesi... poi Debian 2.2 per un'anno quasi e finalmente Slackware  :Very Happy:  , la distro che mi ha svezzato....quasi 2 anni sui vari pc finchè non ho scoperto Gentoo 1.4rc3 e da allora... è stato amore totale.  :Cool: 

Attualmente uso Gentoo praticamente ovunque, preferendo Debian sui pc meno performanti, Slackware per ora non è su nessun PC ma continuo ad avere simpatia per questa distro..  :Wink: 

Nostalgia di altre distro? Mmmh, no..Non penso, due su tre tra le distro che amo (Gentoo e Deb) le uso quotidianamente, più che altro ho nostalgia di AmigaOS ma qui sarei terribilmente Off Topic.  :Smile: 

Ciao.  :Smile: 

----------

## luna80

ho cominciato con mandrake 7.2 (avevo persino comperato la "power pack deluxe"), poi ho provato red hat, debian, freebsd, un pò di tutto insomma, ma niente mi ha preso quanto gentoo.

all'inizio usavo linux per questioni di studio, a scuola c'era unix e per farmi gli esercizi a casa non avevo molte altre scelte. 

soltanto da quando fedeli mi ha fatto conoscere gentoo (graziiiieeee fedeli, non finirò mai di dirtelo) ho completamente e molto felicemente abbandonato il mondo microsoft.

questa è la mia storia con linux,...concludendo e ritornando al titolo del 3d: non ho assolutamente nostalgia di altre distro.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## 5p4wN

io ho usato in sequenza

Mandrake

RedHat

Slack

Debian

Slack

Gentoo e qui mi sono fermato secondo me rimane la migliore

----------

## neryo

Io sono partito da RedHat 7.2 poi sono passato a Mandrake dalla 8.2, poi senza un ordine preciso a Slack 9.1, Mandrake 10, Slack 10, Suse 9.1 ho provato debian ma non troppo.. E poi mi sono soffermato con molta convinzione su gentoo! Anche se, ho un'ottimo parere di Vidalinux.. mi sembra un ottima alternativa per velocizzare una installazione ed ottenere cmq un buon sistema gentoo like.... Delle altre non sento la nostalgia assolutamente.. anzi ripenso a tutte le volte che sono dovuto andare in google per soddisfare qualche dipendenza di un rpm o soddisfare le dipendenze di qualche sorgente.. ahhh tempi duri....  :Confused:   ora il buon portage e l'interfaccia emerge facilitano il compito!   :Wink: 

----------

## fabrym

Nella mia pur giovane esperienza in Linux, posso dire di aver passato questa sequenza: Suse, Debian e adesso Gentoo.

A me francamente Debian piaceva, anche per il suo APT. Poi la voglia di andare oltre mi ha fatto approdare quì. 

In effetti la cosa che più mi ha spinto a cambiare è stata la mole e qualità di documentazione ufficiale disponibile (includo anche la comunità Gentoo  :Wink:  ) le altre qualità le ho scoperte dopo e credo proprio di non aver finito.

Penso che le home-page delle varie distro ti facciano capire un pò quale sia la filosofia e la gente che ci sta dietro ed in questo Gentoo mi ha colpito subito. 

Sembra, anche leggendo i post precedenti, che  questa distro rappresenti spesso un punto di arrivo, un punto di non ritorno per chi ha navigato nelle sterminate distribuzioni disponibili, anche se quì siam di parte  :Cool: 

Mi piacerebbe invece sapere di chi Gentoo l'ha abbandonata per qualcos'altro o magari per tornare da dove è venuto, lo sò è chieder troppo, ma sono un tipo curioso.

Io comunque penso proprio di aver trovato casa, anche se Debian un po mi fà venire in mente bei ricordi, ma se poi vado a vedere la sua home... Meglio Gentoo  :Embarassed: 

Ciao o o

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

 *NIX.NIX wrote:*   

> E curioso che non ci sia nessuno che arrivi da Slackware ???
> 
> Che strano 

 

eccolo  :Wink:  non la rimpiango... più che altro mi piaceva per la pulizia rispetto alle altre distro che avevo provato, ma senza un port è quasi inutilizzabile ormai imho  :Very Happy:  e poi gentoo ha tutti gli scriptini figosi che mi piacciono tanto  :Razz: 

p.s. anche io ho odiato debby e soprattutto apt.... troppo incasinato rispetto a portage  :Wink: 

----------

## ---willy---

 *NIX.NIX wrote:*   

> E curioso che non ci sia nessuno che arrivi da Slackware ???
> 
> Che strano 

 

Io!! la mia unica distribuzione prima di gentoo è stata la slack!

----------

## mouser

Il primissimo impatto con linux e' stato l'utilizzo di una rh7 in smau (credo su un server ibm)......

A quel punto ho installato slackware..... 4 anni.

Poi c'e' stato il periodo.... come dire..... di transizione..... nel giro di qualche mese ho provato: debian, mandrake, fedora, openbsd, freebsd, P.H.L.A.K., knoppix e crux!

Dopodiche' ho trovato in giro un paio di ciddi di gentoo (1.4) e mi sono detto.... "Hmmm, tutti dicono che e' un macello installarla..... vediamo un po' in giro": Qualche minuto.... e vualla': Handbook in italiano stampato e Registrazione al forum..... ed a quel punto gentoo e nulla piu'.

Devo pero' dire che slackware un po' mi manca..... e' vero, emerge ti semplifica la vita e la distro e' adattata al tuo picci, ma la slack aveva quel non so che di antico, vissuto, misterioso che tuttora non mi dispiace..... E poi, un'altra che mi piacerebbe lavorarmi un po' e' CRUX...... non mi sembra affatto male.

Certo, il mio picci ha gentoo e gentoo rimarra', ma non mi dispiacerebbe a volte poter dire: cia', risolviamoci a manina dipendenze e mazzi vari (ahhh, quante ore passate con la mia cara slack, carta&penna, a cercare di far funzionare questo o quel programma..... sembra ieri, sono gia' passati 6 anni!).

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## X-Drum

pare proprio che una buona parte di noi (almeno qui sul forum)

prima di passare a gentoo abbia a lungo utilizzato slackware..

(io la utilizzavo dalla 7.1)

----------

## FiNeX

Anche io sono un fan di Slackware, la uso da diversi anni ormai, e da un po' di mesi l'ho affiancata a Gentoo... diciamo che ora uso Gentoo sul PC principale e Slackware sulle altre macchine...

----------

## furlan

 *mambro wrote:*   

> Prima di gentoo ho usato debian per 6-7 mesi... Devo dire che non la rimpiango assolutamente per il semplice fatto che odiavo apt-get che mi dava molto spesso problemi e poi cercavo in continuazione un equilibrio tra stabilità e pacchetti nuovi.. la sid ogni tanto con un apt-get dist-upgrade faceva casino e qualcosa smetteva di funzionare, la woody era troppo vecchia e mettendo i backport si faceva un casino con le dipendenze e la sarge era un ibrido inutile (era vecchia lo stesso).. Il portage di gentoo è 100 volte meglio è boi l'assistenza è ben maggiore, sia con questo forum sia con i quintali di documentazione sul sito ufficiale... quindi che dire: W Gentoo  

 

Riporto totalmente, tranne per il fatto che l'ho usata per 12 mesi.

Inoltre credo di avere provato un totale di distro per trovare quella giusta: mandrake, suse, ubuntu, slackware, debian, qi, Norma (o lorma non ricordo).

Alla fine avevo trovato gentoo, che era quella che mi piaceva di + solo che dovevo ricompilare e non ne avevo voglia, allora ho riinstallato debian (sarge)... ma sono stato colto da nostalgia improvvisa e sono tornato a gambe levate a gentoo.

Come scrivo sotto...

----------

